# Toothpaste



## Dan the mann (Apr 16, 2014)

I use oral b whitening and oral b mouthwash. Im a smoker so i struggle to keep them as white as i would like is there any npbetter brands. Thanks


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Dan the mann said:


> I use oral b whitening and oral b mouthwash. Im a smoker so i struggle to keep them as white as i would like is there any npbetter brands. Thanks


i use oral b aswell, its pro-expert one, keeps my teeth white, and arm & hammer toothpaste is good aswell


----------



## PurpleOnes (Oct 17, 2013)

Do they actually make your teeth whiter or is it only a marketing trick?


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

PurpleOnes said:


> Do they actually make your teeth whiter or is it only a marketing trick?


aslong as you brush your teeth morning and night i dont see why you would have yellow teeth tbh, just keep them clean


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

TBH do they really work?


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Colgate is good my dad uses their max fresh and his smile is sparlky and blinding


----------



## Dan the mann (Apr 16, 2014)

To be honest i used to use colgate and switched to oral b a few months ago and can def so a difference but then again i switched to an electric toothbrush Just need to stick at it cause i get lazy the odd night.


----------



## Dan the mann (Apr 16, 2014)

Going to try arm and hammer so what its like.m


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

this is the only one which works, original american Crest, because it contains Hydrogen Peroxide, ebay it


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Is probably also the contrast of white (teeth) against the skin tone it makes the white more noticable


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

eucryl tooth powder will do you well if your a smoker.


----------



## Dan the mann (Apr 16, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> eucryl tooth powder will do you well if your a smoker.


Thats never heard of that ill try that out cheap on amazon.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Dan the mann said:


> Thats never heard of that ill try that out cheap on amazon.


its good stuff, its a smokers tooth powder. just got a weird texture to it


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Beverly Hills Natural White.


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

Thought about whitening your teeth ?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/22-PHILIPS-ZOOM-NITEWHITE-ACP-WHITENING-GEL-3-PACK-FREE-TEETH-TRAYS-PAIR-/181366944618?pt=UK_HealthBeauty_DentalCare_RL&hash=item2a3a4ff36a


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Which electric toothbrush do you use?


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Which electric toothbrush do you use?


I've got an Oral-B Triumph, but you can pick up ones half the price and still do a good job.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

bigforbday said:


> aslong as you brush your teeth morning and night i dont see why you would have yellow teeth tbh, just keep them clean


Mine have been yellow since they came thru as a kid. Not the best look, but you have to live with what you are given.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

This is THE best toothpaste in the world. If you haven't tried this... you need to. Seriously.

You can only buy it online at the moment because it's currently being re-formulated so it's out of stock in stores... I get it here: http://beauty.krmiller.co.uk/Detail_i632001?gclid=CJL3mJPpir4CFanjwgodQ3YAEg


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

kristina said:


> This is THE best toothpaste in the world. If you haven't tried this... you need to. Seriously.
> 
> You can only buy it online at the moment because it's currently being re-formulated so it's out of stock in stores... I get it here: http://beauty.krmiller.co.uk/Detail_i632001?gclid=CJL3mJPpir4CFanjwgodQ3YAEg
> 
> View attachment 150054


What does it do?

Other than clean your teeth obviously lol


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Just take mine out and wack em in the mop bucket over night.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> What does it do?
> 
> Other than clean your teeth obviously lol


Oh it's just insane. I'm not even kidding you, I would never get so excited about toothpaste but this one I PREACH about.

It's actually a metal tube. Hardcore.  - and BRILLIANT for squeezing the toothpaste out because the metal just squishes together and stays like that so you literally have to make no effort to get it out, even at the last tiny bit. It's very quintessentially British and old school... aaaand it's pink. It also tastes incredible, it's a very medicinal taste and almost has a slight tingle to it because it's antiseptic. It feels AH-MA-ZING. Smells amazing. Everything about it is amazing.

Here's Wikipedia:

Euthymol is a brand of antiseptic, fluoride-free toothpaste distributed by Johnson & Johnson that is characterised by its bright pink colour and medicinal taste. It is also notable for its packaging, which is old fashioned, having merely a pattern and the product name. The antiseptic ingredient in Euthymol is thymol. Since it is antiseptic, Euthymol can help with the prevention of mouth ulcers.

They recently had to suddenly 'get with the times' and re-formulate the ingredients because it's such an old formulation... so they've had to take it off the shelves temporarily - however, it's SO damn good, that there's a black market for it haha.

Even The Telegraph had to cover the story: Disappearance of famous pink toothpaste sparks black market rush on the internet.

Check it out:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

kristina said:


> Oh it's just insane. I'm not even kidding you, I would never get so excited about toothpaste but this one I PREACH about.
> 
> It's actually a metal tube. Hardcore.  - and BRILLIANT for squeezing the toothpaste out because the metal just squishes together and stays like that so you literally have to make no effort to get it out, even at the last tiny bit. It's very quintessentially British and old school... aaaand it's pink. It also tastes incredible, it's a very medicinal taste and almost has a slight tingle to it because it's antiseptic. It feels AH-MA-ZING. Smells amazing. Everything about it is amazing.
> 
> ...


Wow!

I'm going internet shopping.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> Wow!
> 
> I'm going internet shopping.


If you do manage to get it, you have to tell me what you think!


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

kristina said:


> This is THE best toothpaste in the world. If you haven't tried this... you need to. Seriously.
> 
> You can only buy it online at the moment because it's currently being re-formulated so it's out of stock in stores... I get it here: http://beauty.krmiller.co.uk/Detail_i632001?gclid=CJL3mJPpir4CFanjwgodQ3YAEg


wut? Tesco in Guildford had plenty of stock today


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

ive tried that pink **** before. just find urself missing that minty fresh taste you get from reg toothpastes so it never ends up a keeper


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

kristina said:


> If you do manage to get it, you have to tell me what you think!


Will do Hun


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> ive tried that pink **** before. just find urself missing that minty fresh taste you get from reg toothpastes so it never ends up a keeper


I can't stand mint toothpaste it burns my tongue


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

mrssalvatore said:


> I can't stand mint toothpaste it burns my tongue


lol this pink stuff will taste like acid then


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> lol this pink stuff will taste like acid then


Anything got to be better than a burning tongue lol


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

mrssalvatore said:


> Anything got to be better than a burning tongue lol


what toothpaste do you use at the mo then? dont say none

got a peg ready :tongue:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> what toothpaste do you use at the mo then? dont say none
> 
> got a peg ready :tongue:


Sensodyne it's the mildest one I've found


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

BetterThanYou said:


> wut? Tesco in Guildford had plenty of stock today


Ah awesome... yeah I've seen it sometimes randomly pops up in different places, but annoyingly most of my locals are out!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

eezy1 said:


> ive tried that pink **** before. just find urself missing that minty fresh taste you get from reg toothpastes so it never ends up a keeper


Naaaah you don't know what you're talking about - your just wrong!  Haha.


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Buy a bulk bag of Bicarbonate of soda. Rub that sh1t into your teeth like its cocaine.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Anything but Arm & Hammer, stuff is way too harsh. Always gave me bleeding gums and sensitive teeth. It'll make your teeth look white, but that's because it strips your fcking enamel :lol:


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

How about mouthwash can that help whiten teeth


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

I said:


> Anything but Arm & Hammer' date=' stuff is way too harsh. Always gave me bleeding gums and sensitive teeth. It'll make your teeth look white, but that's because it strips your fcking enamel :lol: [/quote']
> 
> That's where I struggle my enamel is already fuxked due to being bulimic for several years


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

kristina said:


> Naaaah you don't know what you're talking about - your just wrong!  Haha.


small 75g tube, smells odd £1.70 20+ boxes on the shelf, I didn't like it cos it was pink lol so i went with Eucryl toothpaste and Eucryl toothpowder :tongue:


----------



## iiadrenaliine (Mar 23, 2014)

my moms been using this Beverly Hills Formula Perfect White Black toothpaste, reckons its doing wonders for her


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

mrssalvatore said:


> That's where I struggle my enamel is already fuxked due to being bulimic for several years


pronamels a good one


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> pronamels a good one


Cheers will see if it makes any difference.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Oral B Pro Expert for me. I used to have issues with coffee staining my teeth, not with this. Try it, it is different.


----------

